# utorrent easter egg



## ayush_chh (Oct 20, 2007)

hi guys!!!

don't know if its already posted. There is an Easter Egg in Utorrent.

open Utorrent-> goto help -> click About-> now press 't'

and voila you will get a tetris game.......



PS: if this Easter Egg has already been shared then mods r requested to delete this thread.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

^ nice buddy. . . thankx for sharing i didn't know this


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 20, 2007)

nice


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool....Torrents download karte karte bore ho gaye to TETRIS khelo!!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2007)

hmm i have  been using utorrent for just a month and I knew abt this from day 1


----------



## int86 (Oct 20, 2007)

nice find buddy.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 20, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Cool....Torrents download karte karte bore ho gaye to TETRIS khelo!!



LOL nice one.........


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 20, 2007)

coooooooooool.
nice find.


----------



## karnivore (Oct 20, 2007)

nice find.


----------



## mobilogist (Oct 27, 2007)

good found buddy. thanx.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 27, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> and voila you will get a tetris game.......


 A torrent client and a tetris game ..all in such a small file ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ exactly... it packs so much in such a small size...

I knew it from last 2 months I guess..Read somewhere in Digit forum.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2007)

nice


----------



## paradisevikas (Oct 27, 2007)

cool finding buddy seems intresting

cool finding buddy seems intresting


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 27, 2007)

nice one buddy!


----------



## Ecko (Oct 27, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> hi guys!!!
> 
> don't know if its already posted. There is an Easter Egg in Utorrent.
> 
> ...




You mean to say that its size can still be reduced


----------



## casanova (Oct 27, 2007)

uTris. Nice find. Thanks. This is a nice tiny app


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 29, 2007)

great!! nice way to spend time while ur movie is getting downloaded.


----------



## ayush_chh (Nov 3, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> uTris. Nice find. Thanks. This is a nice tiny app


that's a nice name......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

nice found.
keep it up.


----------



## Liggy (Nov 7, 2007)

Now I HAVE to reinstall uTorrent!!! how did you find this out...you must have been really bored or anxious for that download, or do you just like clicking on everything?


----------



## go4saket (Nov 16, 2007)

Good one...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks indeed for the info


----------



## hoodiboy (Nov 19, 2007)

gr8 Work DuDe....!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice One !


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2007)

Another one from me : Discovered It Today Morning 
*Don't forget to switch on your speakers *

Open µtorrent - Go to Help & click on the About µtorrent.
A dialogue box will appear. Left click on the µtorrent icon there
& voila you will here a siren ( as far as I think so) like sound.

Also one more thing : To all those who finds it's very difficult to
type *µ*torrent. Just *Hold down the "Alt" key and type 0181. You will not
see any output while typing. Release all keys and voila you've got µ.

Note : My Os was Xp professional with Sp2 & µtorrent version was 1.7.5 build 4602.*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 29, 2007)

the u trick doesn't work on my xpsp2


----------



## mobilogist (Jul 21, 2010)

it works for v2.0 too. thanx.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ have you tried my tricks also - just curious to know if it works with 2xx ??


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

@OP
Nice Find
@topgear
yeah, that worked


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Thanks for confirming


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ yes working with 2.2 beta.  dolby movie sound effect..


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2010)

It does not work on µTorrent Mac.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2010)

will try with version 3 alpha xxxx on windows and let you guys know


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2010)

tested with utorrent 3.0 beta 20680 and it's working.

BTW, the sound is more like the THX certification/Logo sound that was used in NFS underground


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2010)

There is one in BitTorrent too.Goto Help-->About BitTorrent.Now click on the Bitorrent icon.


----------



## Masroor (Oct 29, 2010)

This is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 16, 2010)

get finding

thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## abhilashr (Apr 23, 2011)

whoa! After using uTorrent for about 4 years, I didn't know this. Thanks a ton for the share. Greets, abhilashr


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 23, 2011)

nice buddy...well done


----------

